# Reparar Roca Aquatech club 1200



## leonfrr (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola,

Tengo un problema con una cabina de hidromasaje, el modelo de Roca "aquatech club 1200". Se ha estropeado, aparentemente, la botonera del panel de control.
He hablado con el servicio técnico y no me venden la botonera (de las de pegar, tipo de algún mando a distancia), me quieres cambiar todo el panel de control con toda la placa electrónica, led y pantalla incluidas... vamos 817 euros más iva... más de 1000 euros. Un atraco.

Quería saber si hay alguna forma de que la botonera se pueda abrir sin romper y hacer que los botones que fallan puedan volver a funcionar. Tipo reparación de un mando a distancia.

Soy nuevo aquí, tan pronto llegue a los 5 mensajes podré poner imágenes y tratar de mostrar mejor el foco de mi problema. A veces con palabras es complicado.

Muchas gracias de antemano por contestar.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2014)

A veces se puede desarmar y limpiar con alcohol isopropílico y sinó . . . 

http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com.ar/2010/11/cableado-de-panel-horno-microondas.html


----------



## leonfrr (Mar 20, 2014)

Tenía pensado intentar limpiarlo si era cosas de pillar grasilla, como los mandos de a distancia de toda la vida.
La verdad es que tengo más miedo a cargarme el panel que otra cosa.

Voy a mirar muy mucho el enlace que me has dado.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2014)

Claro , fijate si tiene el mismo sistema


----------



## leonfrr (Mar 21, 2014)

Si claro. Supongo que si será. 
La verdad es que el tipo de panel me suena a que es como ese del tutorial.
Espero que pueda conectar bien los cables y todo funcione.

Lo que más que molesta es que tanto Roca, como el servicio técnico (Tecnososgalicia), como una tienda de reparación de equipos electrónico me digan que NO hay nada que hacer sin tan siquiera intentar ver de qué se puede tratar. Cambiar todo y listo. Bien podían desde fábrica de Roca darme un panel, que seguro que cuesta dos duros, en comparación con los 1000 euros de todo el conjunto.


----------



## ETXEA (Sep 24, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Acabo de ingresar en este foro.
Espero que por mucho tiempo.
Desde Bilbao, saludos a todos



Buenas tardes.
Mi consulta va más bien dirigida a leonfrr.
Tengo una ACUATECH 1000 y ha dejado de funcionar correctamente el manos libres del teléfono y cuando conecto la radio o la entrada de sonido auxiliar se apaga la cabina.
He desmontado el equipo de mando, y aparentemente no veo nada mal.

¿Qué tal te fue a ti?.
¿No sabrás de algún sitio para adquirir todo el conjunto de segunda mano?.

Gracias y un saludo a todos


----------

